# T.J. Ford to Miss 2-3 Weeks



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Link 

_X-rays taken last night on Bucks guard T.J. Ford were negative.

Ford is expected to make a full recovery, but the injury will keep him out of action 2-to-3 weeks. _


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Get well TJ! I guess Damon Jones becomes the starting point guard. Do you have a backup for him?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Erick Strickland is the #3 PG so he will back up Jones.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

man Damon jones has a ridiculous assist to turnover ratio. 53 to 2 in the last 5 games


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> man Damon jones has a ridiculous assist to turnover ratio. 53 to 2 in the last 5 games


Impressive.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ford out another 2-4 weeks :sigh:


> Head coach Terry Porter told the Milwaukee Journal-Sentinel that point guard T.J. Ford would miss another two-to-four weeks due to a bruised spinal cord. Ford suffered the injury on February 24 and has not played since. He recently underwent a second MRI, and the results showed that bruising still exists. "We're going to be very cautious with this," general manager Larry Harris said. "We want to do everything on his behalf before he comes back and plays. We're really conferring with the doctors, and we're still doing more testing over the next 10 days."


www.fanball.com


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

It's sad but at least Jones and Kinght have done a good job taking his place.


----------

